# Selling my Apartment in Lisbon. Know How?



## AlexofLisbon (Oct 30, 2014)

Dear Members,
I'm selling my apartment in Central Lisbon because I want to move to the north where I found a partner. I would rather sell it to english people or foreigners 
Do you have an idea where I should advertise it? I have tried a real estate agency but they were so full of cunning moves I immediately realized they were trying to sell it to an investor very cheap.

I would be very thankful for your help.
Dirk


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need to aim at the market that suits your apartment and whether you like it or not that means at least 1 Portuguese Estate Agent, just don't sign an exclusive contract

Compared to Portuguese Market for an apartment in Lisbon think you'll struggle to find site that would get results from UK or foreign buyers as they are far more accented to holiday homes whether their apartments or houses


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Central Lisbon is a reasonable good selling area, and I would not discard potential pt buyers, I would even think that they may be your number 1 buying candidates, so I would go with the usual estate agents, as Canoeman says as long as you don't sign an exclusivity contract you can always look for other avenues...


----------



## ghall (Nov 2, 2014)

I would advise you Remax now, but they'll sell it at market price. You have several websites that sell internationally, but I think that the burucratic stuff are really heavy... 
If you hire a real estate agency, Go to Remax or Centuty 21, they have special people to sell abroad, Scandinavian market and Asian also.

Good luck


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Now mine and friends experiences with Remax would make them the last Portuguese agent to sign with and they certainly won't do a non exclusive contract, each branch is only as good as it's owner being franchised


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

A friend of mine rented his Algarve apartment to a German family, through olx.pt and he had the advert in Portuguese


----------

